# Data Table



## javabeginner241 (16. Jun 2014)

Hallo zusammen,


ich würde gerne genau diese Tabelle nachbauen. 

DataTables example - Bootstrap

doch leider weiss ich nicht wie ich javascript und server script, ajax load und ajax data einbaue.

Muss ich dass alles in extra datein kopieren oder alles in ein html document.

Mir ist nicht ganz klar wo ich welchen code hinspeichern muss ;( und wie ich dann das ganze einbinde

Wär super wenn ihr mir helfne könntet 


mfg

javabeginner


----------

